# First experience - tie into to Yeast infections?



## A.Smith (Mar 8, 2016)

1st Post. Chick Alert + Too Much Info for Male gender









Mid age Female.

Have only taken antibiotics, maybe 3x in life.

In teens equated antibiotics with yeast infection.

Never took or needed again but do remember clearly what it felt like









1 year Type 2 diabetes - Good numbers but have still had a bit too much sugar over Xmas and Valentines Day - Guess cant do that at all anymore.

Introduced to diet 2 weeks ago, Edamame cold salad + spicy olives..yummm yummm...might be cause, not yet sure.

Been fighting for 4 years a toenail fungus that I have hit with everything and always works great and appears to be finished but then winter hits, feet go into boots and infection starts over again in both big toe and 2 baby toenails- but one big toe had cleared a few months ago, so was left only in one.

2 weeks ago, i was suddenly aware of what felt like a yeast infection.

Thought, how odd, I am not on antibiotics and haven't felt one of these since I last took them many years ago.

10 minutes later i developed sudden pain on my left side, by the waist, slightly towards my back.

Was in and out of the bathroom for a few hours.

Each time i felt a bit better afterwards but it would return.

Finally passed.

1 week later, same thing but took much longer + could not lay down long enough to sleep.

Finally, in a moment of desperation, threw back 2 Tum's

Too late for Med/drug stores-quick online search suggested garlic insertion

Reluctantly tried but within 10 mins already felt a 50% improvement-kept in while i finally slept + was gone by morning.

Fell asleep within 20 mins, pain started to leave, fully gone 2 hrs later when i woke up/went back to bed/slept through the night - no idea if Tums helped, or was coincidental.

Have read that Doctors state that IBS and yeast are NOT related.

That seems impossible to me as it has been at least 25 years since i have had that "feeling"

Both instances it was as if it was a "warning bell" that something was wrong, 10 minutes before i felt the pains on my left side

Unusual also was the one toe fungus that has been fine for a few months, the next morning showed a brown line and I knew instantly it was back as well.

1) CAN anyone point to a definite correlation between this IBS ( if that is what it is for me) and the Yeast Infection?

I suspect that there must be something triggering the Yeast as it hit my toenail as well....Finding it hard to believe this is all somehow not related.

Understand I can no longer handle ANY sugar at all - Goodby Xmas - Goodby Valentine's Day = Aging Sucks!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Google for dr Hyman's "is hidden fungus making you ill?"


----------

